# hi, anybody being treated in Cardiff? i am?



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

I am currently waiting for my 3rd and final IUI treatment in CARU, i have just had an arm operation so i am waiting a few weeks before the 3rd IUI, anyone else having treatment there if so let me know what and when? good luck and speak to you soon


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

Georges paws,

we have just done our first ivf at CARU in fact i test on the 7th march,
I was starting to think that i was the only person on her that was having treatment here.

so  i think we should spread the word at cardiff about ff what do you think?

speak to you later  Sam xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

We have a few members dotted around that are at CARU 

If you find them then let them know this board is here 

Thanks,
Tony
x


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Sam

i felt like that as well, and when ever i go down to the clinic it's always busy, perhaps the people down there are not as lucky as us finding this place? it's been such a help- to me and hubby.  Anyway good luck for your test day    , i really hope your lucky and your dreams come true for you.  

Hi Tony

i'll pass on the message aswell about this place, it will be great to sepak to people who use the same clinic thanks very much for a fab site xxxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks georges paws,

The clinic requested this board and actually have an account on here too in case anyone wants to ask them a question.

Tony
x


----------



## skippy3165 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi, I am having IUI at CARU and had my 1st back in Jan and it was a bfn so trying to lose weight to which I have not yet not sure why as on Rimonabant and have no appetite going back to GP an Friday to see what they say and also I want to lose as much weight as possible for the 2nd go which is looking at May or June.

Good luck to you all.

Love

Skippy xx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hiya     hope everyone is ok im recieveing treatment at CARU, im waiting to have my fallopean tubes removed then im hoping to have a cycle of ivf all ready for the summer!    ive had my tubes clipped there before and all my fertility tests DH is also under a consultant there for zero sperm count. even though i have had a few procedures done here ive never actually had fertility treatment (that was done at the london women's clinic cardiff) the reason for this was that i was part of the egg share program at LWC and they didn't do this at CARU. anyway sorry to ramble on if anyone can shed some light on what having IVF is like in CARU i would be gratefull good luck to everyone recieving treatment love jo xxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

i live in cardiff but am not using CARU - sorry   
i am at the londons women clinic in cyncoed - the reason being my NHS IVF came up in Dec 05 and i was offered CARU or (then) swansea cromwell. i chose swansea as there was no wait (already waited 3 years) and the stats were better then. 
when i went private i wanted to stick with the same dr - and as he works swansea and cardiff LWC i use cardiff LWC.....
i have of late been thinking of switching clinics - what kind of prices do caru charge (IVF) can't find them on the website?

my pal used CARU for IVF and was lucky first time - now has a little girl - she says they were fab  

ritz. 

jo - we posted at same time....have you left LWC now? what promted the switch - as you can see i'm debating what to do - pm me if you'd rather


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hiya ritz hun, ive just pm'd you love jo xxx


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

*WELL AT LEAST THERES A FEW OF US NOW SPREAD THE WORD GIRLS*

*Georges paws* thank you for the good luck vibes but we sadly got a  today so lots of  
today. but we are going back to CARU in April to find out where we go from here. 
Wishing you all the best and lots    for no 3

*Jo* We have just had our first IVF at CARU and even tho we had a   today.
We have been really pleased with the treatment/care we have received( i admit we have not been any where else to know any difference but cant say i would) we are going back in April to talk about what is best for s to do next.

*Ritz* Hi i,I've been with you on the Feb/march board i hope you are well and the bleed has eased off
wishing you all the best for your 2ww and it doesn't send you to   wishing you lots of luck       

*Skippy* Good luck for round two sending you lots of      

speak to you soon love Sam xx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Sam really sorry about your BFN hun      love jo xxx


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Sam, i am so sorry for you    , all the best for April, lets hope this will be the one.  I am just waiting for AF, to start IUI again, it's mad, i was dreading it coming before wishing and hoping it would never come, well for 9 months anyway, and now here i am wishing it would arrive, crazy  , anyway all the best girls lets get those % figures up for CARU pregnancy's xxxxxxxx


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi all,


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi all,

Sorry to hear about your BFN    and good luck to any one waiting for test day   . I am not receiving tx at CARU yet. I have just been discharged from Royal Glamorgan were we had our 3 drug assisted IUI's. Sadly all were BFN but the treatment I received there was excellent. I am sad  to be leaving but they don't offer anything more advanced that IUI.
I am on the waiting list for  IVF at CARU having just been referred. It is great to hear all of your opinions as I have heard mixed reports about the treatments there, so you have put my mind at rest.

Have any of you recieved treament at Bath or Bristol as I have heard that they have very good success rates? If so, do you have any idea how much private costs there or at Swansea?
Sorry to ask so many questions  but my mind is just wizzing with everything I want to know. 

                                    Take care everyone
                                                  Love Liz


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hiya girls 

i have had all my tx at caru and the  nurses are great, im back there on the 22nd March for my follow up after my bfn, im due my nhs ivf so im hoping to get dates


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all

it's great to meet/speak to you all.  Well nothing for me yet in AF terms, still waiting, not sure when i should be getting the witch, so i'm a bit confused.  Went to see my specialist yesterday about my arm operation, and he's really happy that it's worked, so i am cuffed to bits.  I just want to start the 3rd IUI now.  I feel like i'm on a roll so to speak, anyway all the best to you all xxxxx


----------



## skippy3165 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Georges Paws

Good Luck in starting your 3rd IUI. And lets hope it is a BFP.  Take care.

Skippy


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

girls,

well were back at cardiff in April to find out where to go next and hopefully using our three  frosties .

just want to wish every success to everyone   

and lets get this board rolling

love Sam xx


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

Lorri,

your more than welcome

wishing you and your DP all the best xx

i know what you you mean as i hit the 39 on Saturday time is ticking

love Sam xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

manicmum 

hi i know you from another forum where my user name is kar1.......good luck with donar tx, its great you can still have bloods etc in cardiff

im back there in 6 days for my follow up and hoping to get dates for next ivf


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi can anyone tell me how much it costs for a cycle of IVF at CARU, all my previous cycles have been egg share, but as this is going to be my last go i would like to try a cycle of IVF where i get to keep all my eggs then take them all to blastocyst stage before i have ET. if anyone can help it would be much appreciated thanks. good luck to you all love jo xxx


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi eveyone

I have only just found this board and wondered if anyone could give me some info on CARU.  We had our 1st ICSI at LWC Crdiff and have now been advised to try donor eggs, didnt know if I would be able to go to CARU for a second opinion do we have to be referred? Can we go private? any ideas on costs?  Sorry for all the questions just want to look at all our options first before we decide what to do.  Feel that LWC are pushing us down donor route cos I have high FSH levels.

Thanks in advance for any advice you can give me and sorry for crashing your thread!!!

xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Im back at caru tomorrow.....for my follow up and hoping to get more dates

I would phone and get them to send you a price list, Girlie if you are not ready to go for a donor i would def try elsewhere.

Any one having tx here in the near furture, i am so hoping i can start asap, this will be our NHS go at last


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi girls

my follow up went great, i have my meds and start d r on the 9th April with e.c being 8th May if all goes to plan

here we go again lol


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

*Kara* 
wishing you all the best and sending you lots of     

love Sam xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hi sam 

sorry to hear you were caught up in the funding stuff, thats was just awful....i spoke to one of the lovely nurses at the time and she was gutted too

good luck with fet i had 3 frosties and they all thawed.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Im really excited about start this fresh cycle, i have a really good feeling about this


----------



## Rhib (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I have just been placed on the waiting list for ICSI at CARU and I am soooo glad that I found this thread. 

I have been told that it will be 4-6 months for the the initial consultation then treatment will start within 12 months of the consultation (seems like forever!) 

It is good to read this thread as it gives me an idea of what to expect. 

I just wanted to wish you all the best of luck and hope that you all have your wish via whichever route you take.

Rhian xx


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all

hows everyone doing, well i'm waiting for the witch to arrive started tablets last week and finsihed Sunday, so just waiting for AF, i think it's on the way   i am just praying it dosen;t come on the weekend, as we will have to wait for the next time otherwise, anyway all the best to all you girls out there


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi,  I have just found this thread although I have been using FF for many years.  I had all my treatment at CARU, have been going back and forth there since 2000-2001.  All the treatment I have received has been second to none, no complaints what so ever.  As you can see I had 2nd attempt at IUI in December and got a BFP, im expecting triplets in June.

Hope you all have as much luck with CARU as I have had.

Jo
x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

HI all i am new to this site i am currently waiting for iui at caru i have been and had my bloods done and hubby have done his bit , lol i have just been today to speak whats next and i have to go back on may 19th then hope fully we wil start the iui, I ahve had three courses of iui in teh royal but it failed grr and we also had six months of clomid in the royal but that also failed so we have been on the waiting list for three yrs to have ivf but when we went down to the caru unit they informed us that we wouldnt be having ivf first we would have to have three courses off iui first then if they dont work we will have to have the ivf, hoep to speak to you all soon hugs ebonie


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck ebonie

i have my baseline there on moday but af hasn't showed


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

hi ya ebonie,

I'm doing medicated fet at CARU I'm going back on the 14th may for my baseline scan.
all the staff there are lovely wishing you all the best .

love Sam xx


----------



## Littlewitchgirl (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi all
I am waiting to have IVF/ICSI at Caru.  We are just waiting for our first appointment there.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have my baseline scan here tomorrow, will post how i get on


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi all,

In Feb 07, Dh and I were discharged from Royal Glam and referred to CARU, following 3 failed IUI's. can anyone tell me how long you had to wait before your first appointment at CARU as the waiting is driving me round the bend.

                                      Thanks all
                                              Liz G


----------



## skippy3165 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Liz G

I had to wait a year to get my 1st apppointment.

Skippy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i waited 25 months, i would phone them and ask

i had my baseline scan there this morning and as usual they were lovely and now im on to stimms satrting tomorrow


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

kara76,

sending you lots of


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

i waited just over 3 years   and cos they couldn't see at that time i was given the option of swansea cromwell (now LWC) that i gladly took.....BFN though


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I waited 3yrs to get my first appointment at caru and then i had to phone them up and they said to me that i had been knocked of the list i was fuming and i asked to speak to someone in charge and then they phoned me back and said it was a mistake and they had put me back on the waiting list which i was right at the top at that time im so glad i phoned them maybe should have done it earlier i hope u dont wait to long to get ur first appointemnt down there liz hugs ebonie xxxxxx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Can i ask how do u all put whta treatment u have had in red at the bottom of ur posts can anyone tell me how to do it please hugs ebonie xxxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ebonie

you go into your profile at the top of the page then edit it......there is a blank box where you just write things

if you have big problems pm a mod and get them to do it, i think they can do that


----------



## Littlewitchgirl (Apr 2, 2006)

Kara~
Good luck!

Liz~
I was refered in Feb too and I have had my letter saying it's a 6-8 month wait for the first appointment.


----------



## Rhib (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi Ebony,

I am also on the list for ICSI at Caru, I was transfered in March. I called Caru, who were lovely and they said that they have been working hard to get the waiting lists down so now the initial appointment is 4-5 months then treatment starts within 12 months of your first appointment.  

I know what you mean about the wait it is horrible, I get soooo frustrated because of it.

Good luck!!   

Rhian x


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello my Darlings, 

              Thanks for all of you info on waiting times. It was great to hear from you all.  . I think I will give Caru a ring, just to see where we are standing at the moment. 

After having tx for so long it feels like we aren't doing anything at the moment, which is really, really, really frustrating.  . I suppose we should just use this time to relax , go on holiday  and have plenty of  . But it is easier said than done.(Sorry about my moan)

Hope everyone else is OK. lots and lots of   and   to you all.


                                          Take care
                                              Love 
                                                    Liz G


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh liz it is easier said than done when i went down caru two weeks ago i thought they told me my next appointment was on the 19th may but i have checked my card today and its not its on the 19th of june grrr  im not amused that means that i have 8weeks  to wait before i can even think about starting my treatment omg im so fed up know may teh 19th wasnt so bad but another month on that grr so frustrating waiting sorry to moan i hope you are all ok hugs ebonie xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

been to caru this morning as always the staff are brill, its was very quite there at 845am
first follie scan today

i have 6-8 follies plus some tiny ones on my right biggest is 13 and 3 on my left bigeest 15(this ovary is still high) womb lining is triple lined at 12.7, back at 845 on friday for another scan 

i was hoping for 10 so im happy

i will admit it that i wanted more, yeah im naughtie lol but i am very happy now just getting concerned about the fertilising as last time we had 100% and i know what i am like and will be looking for this again lol


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

hi Kara,

 on your scan today remember your little ones could still grow yet do you know when
EC is likely? sending you lots of    .

have you had all your treatment  at CARU?

love Sam xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i have had all my tx at caru including both laps

e/c should be on tuesday omg its happening really fast now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i had ec here this morning and got 12 eggs im well chuffed and i met a lady who is a memeber here and at the mo i can't remember her name 

i hope you post


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

hey kara76... i've found u!!! yay!!

I'm the lady from caru this morning!! My memory has been shot to bits since the sedation!! lol  

So will yr ET be fri the same as mine?? Well... hopefully!!! Patiently waiting for tomorrows call although its driving me mad already... prob wont get much sleep tonight!!

Congrats on the 12eggs... fingers crossed hunni


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya hun

im in bed lol

i need some sleep after that, im so pleased with my eggs as last time i got 6

is this your first ivf?

yeah transfer friday if all goes well tonight in the lab

you need to rest now and let dh look after you, i slept all the way home too

good luck for the phone call and i bet we will both me on here alot now lol


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

lol... i'm in bed too!!!

DH is being brilliant... just brought me some toast and cuppa tea!! bless!!

Yeah this is my first tx and hopefully my last (one can hope hey) i'm really tired but finding it impossible to sleep, i suppose aslong as i'm resting thats all that counts!

Hope yr doing the same!! With a bit of luck i'll see u friday... how weird would it be if we both had sucessful transfers our lil angels would be due the same time!! lol we could be labour buddies!!! i know i probably shouldn't be thinking that far ahead but its hard not too...


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i read your profile and we have very simliar historys

stay postive hun i am lol

right i am off to have a snooze and hope tonight goes quick


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

hey kara... how u doing? Is it just me or is today taking forever?!?

even with all the calls from friends and family it seems a lifetime sinve this morning!! i'm scanning my dvd collection to see what i can watch to pass the time, although i've watched most of them a thousand times over already!! lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im in a little pain so took some pills and had a lovely sleep

im just chilling now and hoping i will sleep ok tonight.........and being online on msn helps abit

how are you feeling?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck natelie

im waiting didn't sleep to brill and was dreaming about embryos too

come on phone ring


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

lol  omg... i'm like a woman possesed!!! if i check my phoneonce more i swear it'll stick to my hand!!

didn't sleep hardly at all last night and when i did the dreams were really bizzare!!!!

Who's gonna get the call first?? Me or U?? The race is on...  

Lots of           for us all... 

God i feel sick... why are they taking so long


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think it will be you as you were in before me

think i better have more tea lol

how are you feeling today, im having some pain in my left ovary still

omg ring ring ring

is your dh home? mine is in work


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Still got some niggely pain in my left side... got to say, i'm loving the cyclogest pessaries NOT!!!

DH home at the mo... waiting on the call, he's as bad as me!! I think he's off to work tho later!! 

I've always thought i was quite a patient person but this is driving me bonkers!!!   I'm considering ringing them... lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol i love the pesseries im doing mine at 11

i hate waiting i will give them till 11am and then phone

last time i phoned them at 12 and i couldn't get though for ages and ages


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

NIIIICE!!!

Dont tell me that... i'll be on the phone now!! They're probably too busy having their breakfast!! lol  

Just kidding!!! They probably have other manic women to call before us!!! 

Arrrrggghhhhhh..... just ring!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

this is such a pain

where do you live hun?

so are you off work now?

i go back on monday


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

Nat and Kara

wishing you lots of  luck i hope you get that phone call soon

sending you lots of    

are you at CARU?

love Sam xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah we are

we met yesterday as we both had ec

how are you sam?


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Tell me about it... dh and i are getting really frustrated now!!!

We live in Newport... where are u from? I grew up in cardiff!!!

I'm off now for 2wks... If all goes to plan! Fingers crossed!!!  

Hi Sam... yeah we're at Caru... waiting on the call... its driving us mad if u hadn't guessed!!! lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so do you go back before test day?

16 days they say from transfer.......thats the hardest part lol

im in pembrokeshire so had a long drive back yesterday too , you dh was on pins yesterday when you were in threathe


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

WOT!?!?!?! 16days?? I was under the impression it was 12 - 14days?!?! If it is 16days then yeah i will prob be back in work!!!! & Crazy!!!  

DH has been telling me about his ordeal in the dreaded "room" bless 'em!!

Where to in Pems are u from?? My DH lived down there for a while a few years back! Well more like 8 - 9 years back!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

a small village called clunderwen near narberth

this is doing my head in now


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

cool... phil stayed in saundersfoot but knows the Queens hall in Narberth!!!! 

I know where to come now if i need a break!!!   lol

OMG.... i can't take much more of this.... God knows what the 2ww is gonna be like!!! Hell on earth no doubt!!! Grrrrrrrr


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah we wil have to have a shopping trip when we are both pregnant 

im starting to loss the plot now and yeah the 2ww is a nightmare thats why im going back to work this time, but not gona do much lol


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

sounds like  a plan!!!

i'm a nail technician in debenhams cardiff, so i'm quite active most of the day so didn't want to risk anything!!!

DH has gone to play on his X box cos he's going gaga!!! i'm staring at both our phones willing them to ring!!! 

It can't be much longer surely!!! i feel like my heads gonna explode!!! lol

I think we scared sam away with our ranting!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i keep checking mine to, im counting down by the minute

your poor dh mine is probably too busy to think about it

im a hotel receptionist and i told my boss i will be doing very little


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

thats good... have they been supportive? My employers have been to an extent but the past 18months have been a nightmare as three of my colleagues have all caught pregnant and gone on maternity leave so all i've had is baby talk!!!! 

Dont get me wrong... i'm happy for them but its a daily reminder of what i couldn't have!!! But hey... lets hope this is my time... 

lol i've just shaken my phone to make sure its working... whats that gonna do?!? I'm really loosing it!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have had lots of ups and downs with mine but they understand now

1 girls is due on the 31st and one just got pg by mistake i almost cried i have to say...........for some its so easy then you have people like us

im getting peed off now


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

*** Deep Breths *** (is that how u spell it?!? my brain is in melt down) 

Only 11 minutes to go!!! 

OMG i feel sick now.... my hands are all sweaty... ewww!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i bet they phone late ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

nervous now im so nervous


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

i'm gonna cry  

i just want to know now... i keep thinking the worst! 

I know they're busy but i just want to know...


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nap

i am going mad too


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

I've just programmed their number into my phone... they've got 5mins before i ring them!!! 

If i wait much longer i'm gonna throw something!!!! 

Right.... its 11am.... where are they?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my belly is upside down now


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

omg phils on the phone to them now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

ok here it goes...

3 out of the 9 weren't ripe!!! So out of the 6 left 5 have fertilised!!! WooHoo my appointment is at 10am on friday!!!

Yr next...


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i got 10

transfer friday at 1030


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

wkd!!!!! Well done us!!!! 

See u friday then chick... wooo... exciting!!!

DH taking me to see grandparents before he goes to work.

I'll be back on later... 

I'm soooo pleased for both of us!!! YAY


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

5 is great 

well donehunni

have a great day


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

all i am thinking about are my embryos and can't wait to see luke and give him a massive hug


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

Kara and Nat,

brill news on your eggs  all the best for Friday will be thinking of you take it steady

sending you loads of               

love Sam xx


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

*Kara*

i noticed you have fet was it med or nat?

its just that I'm on med fet sniffing and due to go for my baseline scan on Monday and I'm not sore if I'm being abit thick here but I'm sure the nurse said that i should have a bleed in between starting the drugs and going back for the scan. as nothing has happened as yet ive got my self into a bit if a tiss wondering if i should have a bleed or not are you able to shed any light on this?

saam xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i had a med fet hun, you will probably have a bleed very soon, i start af 3 days before my baseline this time and wasfine to carry on


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

Kara,

thanks for that it's just that it is late already which is always the way when
you want it to be on time i find,

wishing you all the best for the next 2ww and beyond fingers crossed for you

Sam xx


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

hiya girlies....

Sam... my AF was late when i started suprecur, i know its not the same but its sods law!! When u want it to happen its always late & when u dont want it to happen nits guarenteed too!!! 

Kara... how u feeling?? I haven't been able to stop thinking about my 5 lil eggies all day!! Hoping and praying they're growing big and strong for friday!! Still got pains... think i over did it today should have stayed home really!!!
Is Luke home?!?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nat

they are embryos now whoo hoo how exciting

luke is home now and i did not alot all day, having mates over tonight to discuss our camping weekend

i keep thinking about it all too


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

omg... embryo's... I FORGOT!!! I soooo hope they make it to friday!!! For both of us!! I'm sure they will!!

Camping weekend?? where too? I love camping!! 

I hope i sleep tonight... i'm knackered!!! Although i dont know whats worse, not sleeping or the weird dreams?!?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

weird dreams tell me about!

we are with a car club and we are going drag racing


i am gona have a chinese too, they will be fine on friday pma


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

ummm sounds good to me... we're having a curry tonight!!!

Stress getting a bit too much DH & i at each others throats for no real reason.... just want it to be friday!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah it gets like that

the 2ww is hard hun try not to row but i bet you do, we do


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

lol... u always take it out on the person closest!! 

I'm gonna go give him a hug...   ... we need to support eachother right!!

Glad to know we're not the only ones taking it out on each other tho!!!

How r u feeling now? My ovaries still crampy!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my left ovary is very painful and im having af type pains

so far this cycle me and dh have been ok but when we did fet it was awful we had some massive fall outs.

i think me deal with it all very different, i just want friday to come now lol.......gona go to tescos first for breakfast we always do that lol as we have to come so far


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

sounds good to me.. i suppose as they dont used drugs for transfer u can have something to eat!!

is it ok to take painkillers? i'm in quite a bit of discomfort!?!? 

Do u have any plans to do anything tomorrow?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you can take paracentmol hun i have

i had toast 2 hours before ec lol

im gona do some washin =g and try and tidy up abit i think and be online of course


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you have any plans?


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

lol i did too... although mine had some bacon on it  

not got any plans for tomorrow... dh in work, i've got an 8stone husky called wiley... he's still a puppy and very jumpy so need to steer clear of him so will prob be held ransom to my bedroom if the weather isn't nice & i can't put him out in the garden!!

My parents are back off hols tonight too so they'll prob pop round!!! Other than that not much i might go and raid the vid shop for something to watch!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cool we can chat

my mum has a broken toe so i haven;t seen my parents yet

we ahave a dog but a alittle one called rex and he is almost a year and nutty as hell and has jumped on me a few times today


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

broken toe?? Nasty! i've done that a few times.... painful!!

today has gone quite quickly after this mornings nightmare... i've never known two hours seem so long!! Hope tomorrow doesn't drag!! 

Wonder what our baby embies are doing... dividing and growing strong hopefully!!! Wonder what they look like?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.ivf.net/content/index.php?page=out&id=2591

this is good to see what they look like

i keep saying my babies are in cardiff.....my chinese is on it way whoo hoo

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have a cold sore coming now


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Ewww... i had one of those nasty lil blighters two wks ago!! Its cos of the stress!!!

Ummm chinese... i'm starving!!! dh has popped out to get some rice, he's made curry but forgot to get rice!!! Typical hey?!?

how do i send another member a link to here?!? Its a lady called Tanya Turner... she's having cycle of iui at caru... she'll be there for scan on fri too!!! 

It'll be a proper mothers meeting!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

copy and paste the link in the address bar at the top hun or tell her we are here


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

duh... my brain isn't working today!!! She seems lovely... she had a scan yesterday whilst i was waiting to go in for ec.

My belly is making some dodgy noises... what are u having from chinese??


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im having lemon chicken and chips and prawn crackers

tell her to pop in here and we can all chat together.......you drinking lots of water?

i am, peed off i have a cold sore so no kissing now for me


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

awww here u go...   lol

bet yr not feeling up to anything else either... i know i'm not!!! 

drinking as much as i can... i'm a big tea fan but trying not to drink as much cos of the caffine so replacing most cups with water instead... drunk about 2ltrs today!!

Ooops.... just had a huge fluf... sorry had to share that... very lady like!!! lol have u had wind since yesterday?? perhaps thats what the noises are?!?  Ewww


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i drink decaff tea

the pesseries make you fart lol

so will you be carry on as normal after transfer in the bedroom departemtn?


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

kara76 said:


> you can take paracentmol hun i have
> 
> i had toast 2 hours before ec lol
> 
> im gona do some washin =g and try and tidy up abit i think and be online of course


HI GIRLS IM IN, LIKE A DRIP WITH THESE COMPUTERS. GLAD TO BE ABLE TO CHAT ITS GOOD TO TALK TO OTHERS. IM IN CARU EARLY ON FRI 8.15AM SO I WILL PROB MISS YOU BOTH, NEVER MIND WE CAN CHAT OVER THE WEEKEND IF YOUR UP TO IT. ALL THE BEST AGAIN FOR FRIDAY CHICK WILL BE THINKING OF YOU.

TOVE TANYA


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

tanya is friday insem day or scan?

as they say its good to talk


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

lol... didn't think of that.. another reason to love cyclogest!!!

check out what our babies will look like tomorrow 

www.news.bbc.co.uk/.../img/7.jpg

Haven't given bedroom antics much thought really... perhaps after a few days we'll get back to normal! What about u guys?!? dont want to jepordise anything 

Thanks Tanya... all the best to you too...


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

we never have on the 2ww even though they say its ok, i please him in other ways


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

thats what i was thinking... bless he's been so patient!!

I haven't felt like doing anything for the last week 

i think he was glad to give his sample yesterday!!! lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i made sure we had some sat lol


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Kara and Natalie

I Hope that everything goes well for you both at CARU, i have recently had my 3rd go at IUI which was a BFN unfortunately, my 1st IUI was a BFN also and the 2nd IUI was as low positive,i am now waiting to be converted to IVF.  It is very stressful waiting for next treatment isn't it, i know, as every time i have had IUI i have been hoping and praying that it would work and when you get a BFN its heartbreaking, but we have to think positive and wait our turn i suppose.  Good luck with everything both, keep me updated.



love

Crazybabe


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

crazybabe

the waiting is a nightmare i find that the hardest part, this ivf has gone so fast

with 3 iui under you belt you will be set for ivf it helps nothing the jabs etc


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

thanks crazy babe... it means alot!!

Kara... we did saturday too!! lol we are so much alike!! 

My curry was scrummy how was yr chinese?!?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol 

we will have to have a chat on friday........i love all this chatting


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

yeah... well if transfer doesn't take too long we'll wait around after ours for u and luke and we can go get a drink in the concourse if we're up to it!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah that will be cool

tranfer will take around an hour tops and that with all the chat before hand and the 1/2 half lie down..........


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Kara/Natalie

How many IVF treatments have you had, this isn't exactly the same as IUI as with IUI you start the treatment from day 1 of period and you don't have the egg collection like IVF so i think personally with IVF from what I've been told, you are monitored more, and it is more exciting.  Can you give me details of the IVF procedure, i only have bits of it.

Take Care both, and good luck!

  

Love

Crazybabe


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Right chick... i'm off to cwtch up and watch a movie, hopefully it'll help me sleep tonight!!

Sweet dreams... nothing too crazy!!!

Night Night to our 15 lil embies all snuggled up in cardiff!! 

Yr mummies & daddies love you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

this is my second ivf...i also had a frozen transfer

ivf you start supercur for down reg on day 21 then 14 days later you have a baseline scan and if all ok you start stimms for around 12 days with 2 scan one on day 7 and one on day 11 then the trigger shot and egg collection

i found iui helped me though the ivf as the jab weren't an issue

yeah im off in a min too sweet dreams

night night sweet babies


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

morning morning...

How is everyone today?

Kara... did u manage to get a good nights sleep?? I did i was out like a light, no weird dreams that i can remember!!! 

Hoping today goes quickly and that our lil ones are still fightin fit... i have a good feeling today!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning hun

i have only just got up, i did wake a few times but was a good sleep

i look like i have had lip implants with my cold sore, well im gona tidy up and go to my mums for an hour later

today will fly by your'll see


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

lol aww bless... i found boots avent cold sore cream really worked when i had one a few wks ago

i'm watching shrek 2... funny but not as good as the first one


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how are you hun?

i have been to the shops and still haven't tidy up opps lol

i can't get my mind off what is happen in the lab lol, my having pain still mostly like bowel pain!!!!!very odd bet is the pesseries

i have been so tempted to phone the clinic but i won't i will just wait and wait and wait lol

My lip looks gross now looks like i have been punched lol

so have you got any questions to ask them tomorrow?

i wana know how many eggs came from each side as my left ovary is very high and i only had 11 follies on the scan so maybe i had a double yolker

I wana know dos and don'ts of the 2ww

and of course if any will be frozen

remember ful bladder too but if i were you drink when you arrive as they may be a little late and the first time i had to get off the bed and wee as i would have peed on them lol........last time i managed it but had to have a half wee now thats hard


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

I'm good... resting up!!

Have done some light housework... mostly the dishes from last nights curry!!! 

Got achey bowl pains too... must be the cyclogest!!! Still got wind which DH finds hillarious!!  

OMG my left ovary is higher too... were we separated at birth?!? lol

Got a few questions... mainly do's and dont's on 2ww, what to expect etc... also how long the 2ww actually is as i have heard a few different things from 9 - 12 12 - 14 and 14 - 16 days so a bit confused there!!
Also whether i will have to go back to clinic for test of if i can do home test!

been drinking loads of water and milk today... told milk helps boost protien levels which is supposed to be good!!  

When i've had ultrasounds previously i'ver had to "half wee" ... omg how un natural is that?!?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

they will ask you to wait 16days and it will be a home test

i think i have done to much and i haven't finished yet, i am spotting a little and i didn't have this yesterday, i  think it normal but we always worry don't we

caru use to do blood test but know they say to get a clearblue test i have one left from the fet and digital one, they will give you a leaflet to explain the pregnancy test


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

waiting 16 days is going to kill me!!! Is that just cos they dont do blood tests anymore?!?

I had a little spotting yesterday... was told it could happen and was from where the needle goes in to extract the eggs!!  

U should rest now... i'm sure DH will understand if u dont get much done around the house i told mine i'd be in bed all day so ge'll be shocked that i've done what i have... 

kinda got simillar pains as i had a few days after i had tubes removed but not as strong!!

will u stay in bed over the weekend or is it this weekend yr camping?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i won't stay in bed this weekend but i will rest on the sofa, camping is next weekend

i think if its gona work it will and thats that, 

when i got a low postive first time i was amazed but that was so hard as that carried of for 7 weeks so i would have been 9 weekends pregnant when i had a jab to get rid of it as it wasn't developing proper......

im gona phone the nurses to check on this spotting lol

so are you staying in bed over the weekend?


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

awww sorry to hear that hun... i suppose we automatically think if we get a positive low or not its gonna work out!!

Gonna stay in bed i think... avoid my crazy bouncy dog!! lol although i might get dh to take me to see family /  friends to take my mind off things!!!

I'm sure the spotting is nothing to worry about... is it heavy? Mine was very little and stopped as soon as it started really!! Can u ask about embies too?? i suppose the nurses wont know much!!


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

OMG...      

Just poked my head downstairs and wiley is asleep on the sofa... on his back... with all 4 paws in the air... he looks soooo funny, his tongue is hanging out too!! lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i just typed a message and lost in how annoying lol

the spotting seems to have stopped, the nurses wouldn't know about the embies not even sure if the embryo team look today, i have a friend who is 26 weeks pregnant from a 3 day transfer at caru

the pain is very like when a tube is removed, i have one removed and one is clipped and the clipped one still causes me problems like is my notes from ec i had fluid in the pouch of douglas this i assum is from the hydro in the clipped tube

im getting nervous now lol, i just wana get on with the long wait


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how are you and your dh today?

have you got msn?


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

we're ok... last nights barney was quickly over... he gets really frustrated and finds it hard to talk about his feelings without blowin up!!

A few wise words from his mum and he calmed down... we had a big hug then he went to his friends via the shop to get rice for our curry... when he got back he'd chilled out loads!!

*Edited by Mod - email address removed - please PM for details


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

men lol

sounds like luke to me

the clinic said it cause i have been up and about phew panic over

*Email address removed by Mod - please PM for details


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck natalie for the morning see you there


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

et went very well an as always the staff are lovely

i have 2 8 cell embies on board and 4 in the freezer 

whoo hoo, natelie how ya doing hunni


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

hey everyone... kara i know i have spokento you but this is for anyone else reading this board... 

ET went really well... got 2 8cell embies on board... woo hoo... got two frozen, possibly a third but as it went a bit crazy and developed into 12cells in two days they wanted to keep an eye on it!!!

feeling really positive... stroll on the 27th!!!


----------

